# Which ENET cable



## silva_drag (Dec 31, 2016)

I want to get a enet cable to code the F36, has anyone tried any of these cables on Ebay or amazon:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ENET-Inte...s-for-BMW-OBD2-Diagnostic-Cable-/282049512893

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-ENET-...-F-Series-OBD2-Diagnostic-Cable-/152104110747

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ethernet-Interface-Cable-ICOM-Coding/dp/B01F8J2E3S

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ethernet-Programming-Interface-Diagnostic-Connector/dp/B00K0RCY9S

Or if there is any other recommendation for the ENET cable would be good to know.

Thanks


----------



## fuseryder (Nov 11, 2016)

I have the 3rd one you have listed from Amazon and it works great

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## t4ure4n (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi 
I need cable for BMW 520d 2010 in UK.

Can you please suggest a reputable source of good quality cable?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t4ure4n said:


> Hi
> I need cable for BMW 520d 2010 in UK.
> 
> Can you please suggest a reputable source of good quality cable?
> ...


What is wrong with the 3rd one in list 2 posts above yours?


----------



## BlackJackPL (May 14, 2015)

I prefer a dongle where cable isn't combined with it. pro: if cable is broken you don't need to throw whole dongle away.

I got this one:

https://doitauto.de/alle-produkte/108/ethernet-to-obd2-adapter-enet


----------



## t4ure4n (Jan 1, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is wrong with the 3rd one in list 2 posts above yours?


I wasn't sure if it the one listed above will be compatible with my car hence I stated my car model and location.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t4ure4n said:


> I wasn't sure if it the one listed above will be compatible with my car hence I stated my car model and location.


Any $20 ENET cable should work. They are simple for any seller to construct, unlike old DCAN Cables which were more complicated.


----------

